# What happens in the body when you that fizzy pop?



## Michael. (Sep 28, 2013)

.

Latest arrival

What happens in the body when you that fizzy pop?


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=gVyZiYbsvLY#t=109

.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 28, 2013)

I totally agree,but...

It's not just the sugar, artificial sweeteners are even worse than sugar.

http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livi...reases-risk-diabetes-why-still-192600358.html

We rarely drink any kind of soda and sweeten our drinks with stevia. For other tings we use cane sugar or honey.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 28, 2013)

_I had been drinking diet coke for some time until my daughter sent me some info on aspartame, i was shocked and one asks why are they allowed to put this rubbish in our drinks etc, here are 2 articles about it also._

http://www.naturaltherapypages.com.au/article/aspartame

http://www.wellbeing.com.au/blog/aspartame-is-a-poison-not-a-sweetener/


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2013)

Right now I'm having a glass of milk flavoured with honey and malt.
Heaven.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2013)

Lots of info about the poison, Aspartame...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27758


----------



## drifter (Dec 13, 2013)

For a number of years I have used the pink stuff to  sweeten coffee, tea, oatmeal, whatever. I guess the pink stuff, actually its is Sweet & Low contains saccharin. Now I don't know if saccharin is bad for you. I used some of my  wife's Stevia today in my tea because i couldn't find my bottle of the pink stuff. Does anybody know about  saccharin?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2013)

drifter said:


> For a number of years I have used the pink stuff to  sweeten coffee, tea, oatmeal, whatever. I guess the pink stuff, actually its is Sweet & Low contains saccharin. Now I don't know if saccharin is bad for you. I used some of my  wife's Stevia today in my tea because i couldn't find my bottle of the pink stuff. Does anybody know about  saccharin?



Saccharin is a carcinogen, and may cause cancers such as bladder cancer. http://www.onhealth.com/artificial_sweeteners/page6.htm  The safest and healthiest sweetener to use is *stevia*...if you must use an artificial type sweetener.


----------



## Anne (Dec 14, 2013)

My brother used saccharin and drank diet soda for many years, and wanted me to use it as it was 'healthier'...I couldn't stand the metallic aftertaste of the stuff, and wouldn't touch it.
It's another chemical, like so much of the cr*p that's in our foods, and is carcenogenic, as Seabreeze states.   We use honey or sugar for sweeteners, and I have to wonder about those lately, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2013)

I only use raw, unrefined honey...the cheaper clover type honeys have been found not to even be honey at all.  I use sugar too.  But if I developed diabetes, and couldn't use honey or sugar, I would go to either doing without, or using Stevia.


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll use the pink stuff no more.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 15, 2013)

We use stevia in drinks. Sugar, honey or sometimes molasses for other things. 

Do not buy honey from the grocery. You should use locally grown raw honey. Wildflower or regular honey is best. Honey from bees that are in an area of one type of bloom ( clover, orange blossom,etc,) is okay but you don't get the variety of pollen that makes the best and healthiest honey.

Many co-ops and feed stores sell local honey if you can't find a local beekeeper.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never checked out the local feed store for raw honey.. always bought it online.  I guess I need to do that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2013)

drifter said:


> I'll use the pink stuff no more.



Smart move! :thumbsup:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

drifter said:


> I'll use the pink stuff no more.



Meh - I've used it for years in my coffee and I'm still here.

Ya' gotta die from _somethin_'!

I remember when Saccharine used to come in those little white pills, and they even had little travel-cases so you could take them to the restaurant with you. Then there was Sucaryl (sodium cyclamate) - the liquid version of Death. 

Equal. Sweet and Low. Sucaryl. Stevia. Sugar. Honey. Doesn't matter what you use, there's going to be _some_ sort of drawback involved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2013)

Benefits of Stevia for Diabetes, besides being a good sweetener...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=27793


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

You can still get saccharine as those little white pills....people go back to it rather than using aspartame!


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Thumbs down on fizzy drinks period. And artificial sweeteners...end of...
I even stopped chewing gum with arifticial sweeteners in it.
Honey I use in herb tea. I've been reading that sugar is as addictive as any drug and I believe it.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2014)

Yada Yada Yada !  If we listened and acted upon every new "discovery" re: food and health we might

as well stop eating and drinking.  Unless you have been diagnosed with a particular "condition", of course.

I have ONE cup of coffee per day with milk and REAL sugar. I often drink Ovaltine with REAL milk and also

have one (or two) alcoholic drinks per day  (blood thinners). I take NO medication of any kind because I don't

need any; I have no pains nor aches; walk upright with no canes or walkers. I'm 5' 11" tall and weigh 170 lbs.

Oh, and I smoke a deck of Pall Mall "Blues" every day. Moderation is key here.  I'm delightfully happy  98% of the time.

This coming April I'll be 90 years old, BTW.


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Yada Yada Yada !  If we listened and acted upon every new "discovery" re: food and health we might
> 
> as well stop eating and drinking.  Unless you have been diagnosed with a particular "condition", of course.
> 
> ...



You've probably done so well because you've exercised common sense and moderation in your lifetime. Good for you and go for the big 100!


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Viv, I went the Dr. yesterday, colon scan was OK. Dr. said I now have irritable bowel syndrome. My back on the upper right side has been painful, so she had an x rays done.  Young Michael was delirious and combative the night before the ambulance picked him up, and he threw me up against the falls and into the furniture few time. I guess I just thought I was getting another lung infection. Of course the Dr. was pissed at me for not coming in earlier. She says I have two cracked ribs.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

Ina said:


> Hi Viv, I went the Dr. yesterday, colon scan was OK. Dr. said I now have irritable bowel syndrome. My back on the upper right side has been painful, so she had an x rays done.  Young Michael was delirious and combative the night before the ambulance picked him up, and he threw me up against the falls and into the furniture few time. I guess I just thought I was getting another lung infection. Of course the Dr. was pissed at me for not coming in earlier. She says I have two cracked ribs.



Ouch....glad nothing too serious came up.
IBS can be very manageable, you need to experiment to see what makes it flare up.
so all will be alright..


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Gael.  Who knows; maybe I will.  Time will tell.

   Meanwhile, Let the good times roll !


----------



## That Guy (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Rainee (Feb 28, 2014)

Good on ya Falc thats the way to enjoy life.. I myself just have what I fancy.. everything in moderation... but not keen on 
soft drinks or fizzy drinks.. might have a coke once in a while and with a little bourbon in it.. or a cider.. but mainly drink tea with milk and honey in it , some times have a spoonful of sugar , in my coffee which have with milk...I like natural things as the preservatives in any foods give me migraines so I don`t have them and I am ok.. spent all my young childhood years with migraines and then found out it was margarine and milo or barley drinks lol so now just don`t use them , just natural if I am thirsty have a glass of filtered water..


----------

